# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Persoonlijk verhaal: Onze Raiza en haar kanker

## witkop

*Onze Raiza en haar kanker*

Over hoe het bij mijn lieveling verloopt....
Hoe het allemaal begon....
Begin maart begon onze hond Raiza een beetje te snurken,wij lachten hier om
Echter snel verging ons dat lachen,als ze op haar linkerzij ging liggen was het alsof haar neus volliep
Wij dachten aan een verkoudheid
Na een week begon ons duidelijk te worden dat er toch meer aan de hand was en begon onze zoektocht,in het begin nog niet angstig
We kregen een neusspray voor haar met antibiotica,ondertussen was er een foto gemaakt en een swab uit haar neus genomen
Onze dierenarts had al meteen zoiets,als dit langer duurt moet ze naar een kno arts voor honden
Uit de swab kwam een bacterie,eigenlijk jouchten we daar een beetje om,want dat zou met medicijnen te genezen zijn
Dus dit was het minst erge wat het zou kunnen zijn

Dus ze kreeg ab spuiten,2 maal van onze eigen dierenarts

En ja,het werd iets minder
Tot het plotseling zelfs erger werd
Alle lof trouwens nog altijd voor onze dierenarts,want het vervolg had hij ook niet kunnen voorspellen
Plotseling werd het zo erg dat ze zelfs rechtop moest gaan zitten,of zich moest omdraaien,want ja,op haar rechterzij had ze nergens last van

In overleg met onze dierenarts hebben we besloten voor een 2 e opinie te gaan
Daar werden ontstekingsremmers en nog een ab kuur gegeven

En ja,ook dat hielp,voor eventjes

Maar het bleef niet helpen
Dus weer een nieuwe foto,waarop een flinke sluiering in haar neus te zien was,en weer een swab,daar kwam weer een bacterie uit,echter,een bacterie die daar absoluut niet thuis hoorde,er moest meer aan de hand zijn,dus eerst antibiotica die deze bacterie aan zou pakken
Deze dierenarts stelde voor om naar een andere te gaan die haar neus van binnen goed kon onderzoeken,echter,het was vakantie tijd,want ja,de oorzaak moest worden aangepakt

Dus stelde deze arts voor haar neus te spoelen,hij verwachte dat er iets inzat,een graspriet of zo,en met geluk,dat hij die kon wegspoelen

Dat was 3 juli toen hij dit deed
Maar bij die spoeling kwamen er dus twee stukken weefsel mee van ca 3 cm
Die werden opgestuurd naar de patoloog
En toen?
Ja die uitslag hakte er in,onze raiza had een kwaadaardige tumor
Maar door het spoelen had ze nergens meer last van
Ze heeft een tumor die kwaadaardig is,zich echter gedraagt als een goedaardige,hij groeit heel erg traag en zaait niet uit

Maar we moesten wel iets gaan doen
We hadden 4 opties,niets doen,dan haalde ze het einde van het jaar niet,naar utrecht om te bestralen,3 weken lang opgenomen worden van maandag tot en met vrijdag,elke dag narcose,elke dag bestralen,maar wie onze hond kent,die weet dat dit geen optie is
Opereren,wat de da echt afraadde,de ingreep zou te groot zijn,met wat pech zouden ze te diep moeten gaan,of chemo

Wij hebben voor chemo gekozen
En 16 juli was het zover,ik moest beginnen haar om de andere dag chemo te geven
Wat gaat dat tegen je gevoel in,zeer zeker omdat ze niet veel last meer had
Maar ik had gewoon geen andere keuze

De chemo tabletjes sloegen in onze ogen heel erg goed aan,we hoorden helemaal niets meer,wij waren heel erg opgelucht,en belden de da heel blij op,in de hoop dat de infusen niet nodig zouden zijn

Maar onze dierenartsen legde ons uit dat het toch verstandiger zou zijn ook de infusen te geven,wij kunnen tenslotte niet binnen in haar neus kijken,en een en een is in dit geval drie

Ik heb er enorm tegen op gekeken,ongelofelijk
Maar dankzij beide dierenartsen,ook degene waar we met het verhaal ooit begonnen zijn,hebben ons zeer goed begleid,ik kan altijd bellen met vragen of als ik me zorgen maak

Goed,gisteren het eerste infuus
Geweldig zoals we daar begleid werden
Voor het infuus moesten we andere tabletjes geven,die ochtend zeg maar,tegen eventuele misselijkheid

Gisteren was er niet veel an haar te merken,ja,sinds de chemo loopt ze wat kreupel,sinds de start van de tabletjes,maar het is niet extreem erg
Vandaag moest ik de dierenarts bellen hoe het ging,en vrijdag moet ik dat weer
Onze bikkel is vermoeider,daarbij ook nog eens de temperatuut van 30 graden
Onze bikkel wilde niet eten,het grootste gedeelte van de dag,tot zo rond 15 uur,tot die tijd nam ze wel lekkernijtjes,maar geen voer
En toen ineens,wij aten goulash,stond onze bikkel ernaast,dat wilde ze ook wel
Hoewel ze dit normaal niet zou krijgen,heeft ze nu wel wat gehad,en een eetlepel over haar vlees,en hoppa,ook dat ging naar binnen
Sinds ze gegeten heeft twinkelen haar ogen weer,loopt ze weer achter ons aan en is ze weer heerlijk alert

Een flink compliment trouwens ook voor de dierenarts die normaal onze bikkel behandeld,hij belt regelmatig om te horen hoe het gaat,hij leeft erg mee

We hebben 2 top dierenartsen,en ja,het is duur allemaal,maar onze bikkel is elke cent waard,en ja,beide artsen geven me het gevoel dat we samen het gevecht aangaan,dan we er niet alleen voor staan,natuurlijk kunnen ze niet zeggen hoeveel kans op genezing er is
Maar het gevecht is nog lang niet verloren,we gaan ervoor

Onze bikkel moet 6 infusen,eigenlijk zou het het beste zijn als er na 3 keer een mri of ct scan gemaakt kon worden,maar helaas,in zuid limburg is dat nog niet mogelijk
Dus het zal waarschijnlijk weer een foto worden
Want om met een hond die onder narcose is geweest van utrecht naar zuid limburg te rijden,dat is geen doen
Of erheen rijden met een hond die nuchter moet blijven,dat is geen doen

----------


## witkop

En nu dag 2 na haar infuus

En nu hebben we dag 3 gehad na het infuus
Vandaag was een slechtere dag,ze was ziek,haar buik rommelde en ze had buikkrampen
Maar uiteindelijk ging dit ook weer over na een buscopan,ze heeft gegeten
Ze blijft opgewekt en geniet van het leven,alhoewel,eerder van het water,mevrouw heeft gezwommen vanmorgen in de geulle,en ze is nog twee keer de vijver ingedoken
We houden goede hoop dat ze het gaat redden,onze kanjer komt er wel


Dag 3 na het eerste infuus
Dit was een dag met een gouden randje,voor ons en voor onze bikkel
Ja akkoord,vanmorgen toen we de slaapkamer af wilde komen wilde ze terug toen ze haar neus buiten de slaapkamer stak
Maar zou niet iedereen dat willen als je van een heerlijk koele kamer met airco het leiwarme trappenhuis inloopt?
We kwamen beneden en daar ging ze eerst eens lekker drinken,alsof er boven geen water staat,maar ja,dat staat natuurlijk wel al de hele nacht
Daarna even met haar uit,en toen we terugkwamen ging ze meteen maar ontbijten,met smaak
2 uurtjes later nog maar even naar de vijver geweest,daar heeft ze heerlijk ingeplonst,het genieten kon je zo van haar snoetje afscheppen
En verassing,vrouwtje had nog kibbeling over
Maar waarom krijg ik nu niet die hele zak kibbeling zag je haar bijna denken
Maar ja,we waren nog een vriend tegen gekomen buiten,en daar had ze zich ook al een snee brood gaan halen
En het blijft niet sneeuwen tenslotte
Ze heeft heerlijk vrolijk achter me aangelopen
Ja,ze is iets sneller moe,maar wie niet met dit weer?
Paar uurtjes later dan nog maar eens een stukje met het baasje gaan lopen,en leuk,die kwam langs het riviertje de geulle,daar kun je zo heerlijk van boven af inspringen,voor al leuk als je nog een andere hond zo gek krijgt dat hij er ook in springt
Toen raiza thuis kwam stond er weer vlees en een kommetje melk,want ja,ze mag niet afvallen met de chemo,voor haar ras is ze al een slanke dame met net geen 23 kilo
Daarna gingen vrouwtje en baasje eten,en natuurlijk krijg ik dan ook nog wat,stuk brood,en stk kibbeling weer,lekker vind ze dat toch
De hele dag is ze actief geweest,tot uiteindelijk het te warm ook voor haar werd
Vanavond heeft ze zich nog wat brokken gegeten,die heeft ze trouwens altijd staan,en natuurlijk nog 2 lekkere kauwstaafjes
Morgen beginnen we weer met de chemo tabletjes om de andere dag
De dierenarts zei aan de telefoon dat ze het goed deed,geen diaree en niet braken
Kortom een dag met een gouden randje
Ook horen we haar neus niet meer vollopen
Ondertussen is het geen hoop meer,maar een beetje het gevoel van,we gaan dit samen tot een goed einde brengen
Raiza,je bent een topper
Dinsdag weer naar de dierenarts bellen,en dan komt de derde en laatste soort medicijn erbij
De tabletjes worden niet tegelijk met de infusen gegeven

----------


## witkop

Goed,ondertussen zijn we dus al een hele tijd verdr,en heeft raiza een ct scan gehad
En weten we dat een helft van haar hoofd helemaal vol zit
De chemo heeft haar dus niet genezen
Operatie kan niet,gezien de plek en het soort tumor
Er rest nu nog een ding,en dat is een hele nieuwe therapie,foto dynamische therapie,hier zijn pas een aantal dieren mee behandeld
Maar de andere optie is afscheid nemen,en omdat ze geen pijn heeft,en nog vrolijk,opgewekt en speels is willen we dit nog proberen,als laatste kans

----------


## witkop

En het is 21 mei
En raiza haar neusje is gespoeld,en daar kwam wel wat uit,maar niet zoveel als wij gehoopt hadden
Haar gewicht was nu prima
En ze loopt opvallend goed

Nu het mindere nieuws,dat bultje op haar hoofd,dat is dus wel van de tumor,er is nog een foto van gemaakt
We zaten er even helemaal doorheen

En ja,we denken nu nog dat het niet over maanden of jaren gaat
Want als dat bultje,laat het me maar zo noemen,gaat groeien en openspringen,dan is er een grote kans op dat het het einde betekent

Maar,en dat dringt later pas tot je door,als ze dan nog in zo een goede conditie is,dan kan men van daaruit meer van de tumor wegspoelen,en dan zou dat meschiens nog kunnen genezen,ik weet het,het is een kleine kans

Ook hopen wij zelf dat de behandeling van in gouda nog altijd doorwerkt,en er nog iets loskomt
Ook die kans is erg klein

Vandaag mag ik voor me zelf even diep in de put zitten,maar morgen probeer ik alles weer op te pakken
Voor dat raiza het verdriet gaat aanvoelen
Want ze is en blijft vrolijk en geniet nog

Vandaag wat minder,want een narcose,daar is ze toch nog erg rustig door

We weten nu echt wel dat we geen jaren meer zullen hebben met haar

Vandaag bij de oncoloog maakte ik de opmerking,dat ik bij dit soort tumor op die plek het gevecht nooit meer zou aangaan
Waarop hij antwoorde,als we dat niet gedaan hadden,was ze er niet meer geweest
En hij had hier groot gelijk mee,maar het werd me even teveel toen dat bultje van de tumor bleek te zijn

Emotioneel is het erg zwaar af en toe
Maar we hebben haar wel nog bij ons

Nog een keer naar gouda gaan,is nu geen optie meer
We houden van ons goudstuk
Lebbers van raiza
En tot morgen weer

----------

